# 2008+ GMC/Chevy 2500HD CrewCab Pictures Needed



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

anyone have pictures of their new GMC/Chevy 2500HD CrewCab shortbox ideally......

thinking of one and would like to see some peoples variations....

thanks

Dave

ps. thinking about a duramax too


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Try doin a search by cliking on the button above. Theres lots of GM truck pics!

But for the RECORD, heres somethin I couldn't resist showin' ya!  :waving:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

creativedesigns;766927 said:


> Try doin a search by cliking on the button above. Theres lots of GM truck pics!
> 
> But for the RECORD, heres somethin I couldn't resist showin' ya!  :waving:


LOL


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

looks like somones needing new tires soon


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's mine.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

creativedesigns;766927 said:


> Try doin a search by cliking on the button above. Theres lots of GM truck pics!
> 
> But for the RECORD, heres somethin I couldn't resist showin' ya!  :waving:


How did you get the red sticker? Coffee runner like JD?

Probably in the shop so much it doesn't count as a work truck.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

creativedesigns;766927 said:


> Try doin a search by cliking on the button above. Theres lots of GM truck pics!
> 
> But for the RECORD, heres somethin I couldn't resist showin' ya!  :waving:


MAYBE if it was an 08/09 it would have been funny. Get that old relic out of this thread!!!

 J/K of course.

And JD, VERY nice............call me when you sell that thing!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Go to www.dieselplace.com. More pictures thanyou could shake a stick at.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm likin the Ford


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;767337 said:


> I'm likin the Ford


But I can hear it rusting from here.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

JD Dave;767153 said:


> Here's mine.


JD....how could I have guessed 

nice looking truck...exactly what I am thinking...white color etc. anymore shots of it?

what wheels and tires are on it?

Did you lift it? If so how much and who's lift?

thanks

Dave


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

whats the wire rebar stuff on the ground for? pouring a slab or something


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Here's my setup.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=74002


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SD-Dave;767412 said:


> JD....how could I have guessed
> 
> nice looking truck...exactly what I am thinking...white color etc. anymore shots of it?
> 
> ...


It has a Cognito 4-6" lift set around 5". The rims are Incubus Poltergeist.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

creativedesigns;766927 said:


> Try doin a search by cliking on the button above. Theres lots of GM truck pics!
> 
> But for the RECORD, heres somethin I couldn't resist showin' ya!  :waving:


looks like the truck is smiling and who could say no to that grill lol


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

riverwalkland;767537 said:


> whats the wire rebar stuff on the ground for? pouring a slab or something


No he likes to let it rust away on the ground. ohh and by the way he has the 2X6's are laying on the ground for fun, like a attention getter. And that drop by the bay doors is to keep it interesting on the forklift.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> No he likes to let it rust away on the ground. ohh and by the way he has the 2X6's are laying on the ground for fun, like a attention getter. And that drop by the bay doors is to keep it interesting on the forklift.


ouch...lol


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

JD Dave;767408 said:


> But I can hear it rusting from here.


No, thats just my dodge


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

creativedesigns;766927 said:


> Try doin a search by cliking on the button above. Theres lots of GM truck pics!
> 
> But for the RECORD, heres somethin I couldn't resist showin' ya!  :waving:


Is the red sticker for personal vehicles?


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;767927 said:


> ouch...lol


do people read what they post? isn't it obvious he's forming up a slab?


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Cat Man 77;767983 said:


> do people read what they post? isn't it obvious he's forming up a slab?


Never know he could be trying to make his own version of the ford silver creek testing grounds conviently right in front of his garage LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Cat Man 77;767983 said:


> do people read what they post? isn't it obvious he's forming up a slab?


Yes it's a slab, sorry I missed the question. I don't think he meant any harm by asking.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;767156 said:


> How did you get the red sticker? Coffee runner like JD?
> 
> Probably in the shop so much it doesn't count as a work truck.


I just got your joke. LOL


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## CompleteCare (Feb 15, 2006)

My 08 crew cab

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68787


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Here's a nice '08:


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

GMC

nice rig....what kind of lift.....what brand and size wheels/tires?

Dave


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

GMC Driver;768629 said:


> Here's a nice '08:


Pardon me while I go change my pants. :drool:


----------



## kakygp (Mar 22, 2006)

Here is mine


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I've seen that truck on dieselplace. Very nice truck.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks guys - no lift, just bags out back, and cranks on the t-bars. Running Eagle 16", had Toyo M/T on for that pic. I'm now running a sliglty smaller (31") Mickey Thompson MTZ.



kakygp - nice rig!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice trucks guys. If any one happens to need a set of the factory step tubes that are on GMC Drivers truck I have a set that were on my truck for a month that I will sell cheap. Like brand new.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

JD Dave;767408 said:


> But I can hear it rusting from here.


I can hear Gm frame crack xysport


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Milwaukee;769793 said:


> I can hear Gm frame crack xysport


Deaf thought were you?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Milwaukee;769793 said:


> I can hear Gm frame crack xysport


Only thing I hear from mine is the money it's making me payuppayup:salute:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Milwaukee;769793 said:


> I can hear Gm frame crack xysport


It was a GM thread and he posted a Ford Pic so I made a smart comment. I don't go on Ford threads and bash them. Grow up Mill I'm not your enemy you are.


----------

